
A bot now tells Financial Times reporters if they’re only quoting men - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.niemanlab.org/2018/11/a-bot-now-tells-financial-times-reporters-if-theyre-only-quoting-men/
======
tomtompl
So, this is sexist, right?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I bloody hope so :(

